# December Photo Comp - WINNERS ANNOUNCED



## scater (Nov 24, 2007)

Ok well I'll kick the month off with my first ever entry, Moreton Bay in a friendly mood this morning

Date photo taken:4/12/09
Location of photo: Wellington Point, QLD
Hi-res image available (>=5 MP): Yes
Agree to have image reproduced:Yes


----------



## TheFishinMusician (Feb 5, 2007)

That's a cracker! 
Setting the bar high this month!!


----------



## ELM (Jul 14, 2008)

Smoking shot scater, gotta be proud of that one.


----------



## sbd (Aug 18, 2006)

Date photo taken: 04/12/09
Location of photo: Long Reef, Sydney.
Title "PaulB"
Hi-res image available (>=5 MP): Yes
Agree to have image reproduced: Yes


----------



## Tor (Mar 10, 2008)

these photo's make great wallpapers, I reset mine each month with my favourite.

Tor


----------



## justcrusin (Oct 1, 2006)

Date photo taken: 5 / 12 / 09
Location of photo: Swansea flats Bream and Pencil
Hi-res image available (>=5 MP): yes
Agree to have image reproduced: yes










Cheers Dave


----------



## djanus (Nov 8, 2008)

Date photo taken: 5/12/09
Location of photo: Mackay, Pioneer River
Hi-res image available (>=5 MP): YES
Agree to have image reproduced: YES


----------



## Rose (Jan 30, 2006)

Date Taken: December 7, 2009
Location: Goolwa Beach, South Australia
Hi-res image available: Yes
Agree to have image reproduced: Yes


----------



## mtfisho (May 30, 2009)

Rose said:


> Date Taken: December 7, 2009
> Location: Goolwa Beach, South Australia
> Hi-res image available: Yes
> Agree to have image reproduced: Yes


Best


----------



## ELM (Jul 14, 2008)

mtfisho said:


> Rose said:
> 
> 
> > Date Taken: December 7, 2009
> ...


Is this because you are hoping to go there so you can take a photo Mitch?


----------



## Gigantor (Jun 27, 2006)

Date photo taken: 5/12/09
Location of photo: Nudgee Beach, QLD (the seas were angry that day my friend)
Hi-res image available (>=5 MP): Yes (7.1mp)
Agree to have image reproduced: Yes

Cheers,

Pete


----------



## mojofunk (Nov 1, 2006)

Date photo taken: 13/12/09
Location of photo: Redcliff ABT comp
Hi-res image available (>=5 MP): yes
Agree to have image reproduced: yes


----------



## snaggy (Nov 10, 2009)

I was the lucky guy that had to take the photos of my mate and his Cod.

Date photo taken: 12 December 09
Location of photo: Lake Burley Griffin, ACT
Hi-res image available (>=5 MP): Yes
Agree to have image reproduced: Yes


----------



## fourbee4 (May 6, 2008)

Date photo taken: 12 December 09
Location of photo: Lake Monduran, QLD
Hi-res image available (>=5 MP): Yes
Agree to have image reproduced: Yes


----------



## TheFishinMusician (Feb 5, 2007)

Date photo taken: 05/12/2009
Location of photo: Blue Rock Dam - VIC
Hi-res image available (>=5 MP): Yes
Agree to have image reproduced: Yes

In the Tees @ Blue Rock near Moe


----------



## Straddie (Apr 19, 2007)

Date photo taken: 9th December
Location of photo: North Stradbroke Island
Hi-res image available (>=5 MP): yes
Agree to have image reproduced yes

Too many sharks for me to go swimming


----------



## hardyaka (Dec 22, 2008)

Date photo taken: 16 Dec 2009
Location of photo: Port Phillip Bay - VIC
Hi-res image available (>=5 MP): Yes
Agree to have image reproduced: Yes

Bait collecting


----------



## scater (Nov 24, 2007)

Very cool shot Hardyaka!


----------



## Rose (Jan 30, 2006)

That's an incredible image Hardyaka, brilliant work!


----------



## schnappermanJNR (Oct 25, 2009)

my new PB in PPB


----------



## craig51063 (May 30, 2008)




----------



## Baitman (Aug 1, 2009)

Date photo taken: 23 December 09
Location of photo: Jumpinpin, Cabbage Tree Pt, QLD
Hi-res image available (>=5 MP): Yes
Agree to have image reproduced: Yes


----------

